# Global Warming or Pattern?



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

What do some of you guys think?


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Both.*

I think Both....22 tonight and rain...Messy stuff. 3 or 4 degrees Wed for a high!!!


----------



## kysnowman (Jan 6, 2007)

In a ****** pattern!


----------



## Rickco (Dec 5, 2006)

Anyone who thinks it's global warming should talk to the produce growers out in California and see what they think!:crying:


----------



## kysnowman (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm with you Rickco


----------



## I8URVTEC (Dec 5, 2005)

I think it's more a pattern than anything else...more specifically I think the warm temperatures right now is a direct relationship to El Nino.


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

Rickco;353105 said:


> Anyone who thinks it's global warming should talk to the produce growers out in California and see what they think!:crying:


Global Warming could cause strange weather patterns


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

GLOBAL WARMING FACTS;
Indeed, there are natural sources of greenhouse gases. At times during the earth's history, natural emissions of greenhouse gases have been critical factors in major biological calamities on the planet. For instance, during the "Permian extinction" 250 million years ago, volcanic greenhouse gases played a primary role in the catastrophic climate change that caused about 80% of the life on earth to die off. At other times, naturally released greenhouse gases have also played a role.

Beginning about 18,000 years ago the Earth started warming up, halting at least temporarily a 100,000-year-long Ice Age, during which the upper latitudes of almost all the continents lay buried under thick sheets of glacial ice.

The Earth was a much colder and drier place then. Deserts were more extensive, summers were short, and winters brutal. Approximately 1/5 of the forests on the planet were obliterated by the great ice sheets. Over 1/2 of the continent of North America was a desolate wasteland of ice.

At the peak of glaciation, oceans were 300 feet lower than they are today, allowing animals and men to walk from Siberia to Alaska across the Aleutian Land Bridge, causing changes to the ecosystem of North America. It wasn't until about 15,000 years ago that *global warming *caused the great glaciers to retreat, allowing establishment of our accustomed environment. Average global temperatures have risen about 5° C since the last Ice Age.

The Role of the Greenhouse Effect
From an historical perspective, global warming has saved us, at least temporarily, from an Icehouse Climate, although humans can hardly take the credit.

Science is clear on what controls cycles of climate change. *Global warming (and cooling) cycles* are controlled primarily by:

1) Cyclical variations in the sun's energy output 
2) Eccentricities in Earth's orbit 
3) The influence of plate tectonics on the distribution of continents and oceans 
4) The so-called "greenhouse effect," caused by atmospheric gases such as gaseous water vapor (not droplets), carbon dioxide, methane, and nitrous oxides, which help to trap radiant heat which might otherwise escape into space. 
The "greenhouse effect" actually is a bit player in global climate (although without it's benefits the average temperature of the Earth would be minus 18° C). *Human's did not cause the greenhouse effect,* but critics maintain human additions to atmospheric greenhouse gases may cause global temperatures to rise too much.

*Generally understood, but rarely publicized is the fact that 95% of the greenhouse effect is due solely to natural water vapor*. Of the remaining 5%, only 0.2% to 0.3% of the greenhouse effect (depending on whose numbers you use) is due to emissions of carbon dioxide and other gases from human sources. If we are in fact in a global warming crisis, even the most aggressive and costly proposals for limiting industrial carbon dioxide emissions would have an undetectable effect on global climate. However, significant efforts to limit the emission of greenhouse gases in the United States are currently underway. FACT

It is a natural cycle....

Or you could be a lazy over paid actor them it's, the sky is falling, the sky is falling!!!

LOL:waving:


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

Excellent post snow farmer.

Frankly I an sick and tired of all this global warming talk. Will all the CO2 disbursed on the debate that may become an aggravating factor.:realmad: 

I know I am on the earth for a little while. I want to leave it in a condition that the next generation is able to enjoy it.


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

I give up :waving: :salute:


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

I just want it to snow.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Not once in all the threads about this subject have I seen any mention of man's raping and deforestation of the rain forest which has more affect on us as humans then any of the other things. 

Believe what you will about whatever it is about the weather.

The ozone has a larger opening bigger then ever before. Fact

Mans raping of forest land the world over has it's own effects on our air quality as well. Fact



You can find many scientific report's ala google there are reports to sustain each side of the issue.


----------



## kysnowman (Jan 6, 2007)

no raping going on here!


----------



## SLLNorth (Nov 13, 2006)

Current weather is directly re-lated to el nino, however "global warming" is occuring. I may see it's affects in my lifetime. It's like puting a magnifying glass on our weather patterns, warming enhances our weather changes. This is a fact what's not a fact is how it may directly affect our way of life. For now, i'm just thankful Winter has returned to MN! Let it snow!


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

I'd say it's a combination of the two. The earth is definitely getting warmer, as the CO2 levels increase, I also think that a strange jet stream was at fault for the very warm temps we had last week and the week before. It seems that we'll be getting much colder weather from here on in, and hopefully some snow too! 

I WANT SNOW!!!!!:bluebounc  :crying:


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

For the Golbal Warming, tree huggin' cry babbies I have some news for you. Fact a similar year to this one (2006-2007) was find back in the years of 1957-1958, 1956-1966, and 1977-1978. All years started warm and ended cold and stormy. 

In the year of 1977-1978, there was an El Nino. This year started warm and ened cold and very stormy. Back-to-back-to-back blizzards in the Northeast. 

So Golbal Warming? You can buy it but I don't. All the weather is in a pattern of somesort. Sometimes you may hear your weather man talk about patterns, well ther is you answer. 

Either way I just wanted to know what some of you guys thought. I do bet we all agree on something! 

:realmad: SNOW DAM IT SNOW :realmad:


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

By the way I found this info. at:

http://wwwa.accuweather.com/pressroom.asp?pr=wx_258.htm


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

well it snowed a ton col and its freezing in cali its also snowing in kty


----------

